# Yes, please...



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

And to think, I was dreading winter knitting...



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/236720524138321879/


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Very interesting....hmmm...


----------



## desertbarefoot (Jun 23, 2013)

giggle, snort! Yes, indeed.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

even the plaster male looks uncomfortable.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Only if he comes with the yarn!


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Haha!


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

Very interesting.
Who will take the measurements


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Better not be too windy out there. LOL!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

What knitting?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Did somebody mention KNITTING?????? OOHH - huh? knitting, OK.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

OH MY!!!! :shock: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Yes please.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Now, that's what I call a scarf !!!


----------



## jan26 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh Yeah, great incentive to start knitting scarves!!!!!!!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Sod knitting give me the man winter or summer,,,,,,,hello!!!!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

My, oh my....does he come to model?! lol!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

That is some good Brioche knitting..


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

off to start my winter knitting, I can see where many test fitting will be needed, just to get the drape right!!! BYE!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Estee said:


> Now, that's what I call a scarf !!!


What scarf?


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oooo Kay ! My hubby would make me give it back.... Giggle...


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

WOOF!


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I'd make that scarf shorter. 
Yes...much shorter.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

As I said sod the scarf !!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

and to think that people often think of little old ladies when they think of knitting!! I may just have to print this and put it on the outside of my knitting cabinet door!!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

This will certainly inspire me to get back to my Brioche scarf (WIP).


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Frankly, I find it rather disgusting.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh well ,not everyone has a sense of humer.ive sent it to loads of people ,certainly made a lot of people very happy and I'm certainly not talking about the scarf.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Bloomers your so funny how can anyone find the human body disgusting.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, i was not expecting that.....


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Now that particular human body is anything but disgusting!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> Bloomers your so funny how can anyone find the human body disgusting.


Especially THAT body!?!? Yummy!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

What a scarf!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Estee said:


> Now, that's what I call a scarf !!!


Scarf? What scarf?


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> Bloomers your so funny how can anyone find the human body disgusting.


I don't care much for suggestive ads for women or men and I don't think sex sells gorgeous fiber. It sells itself!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

There was yarn?!?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Zlata said:


> Now that particular human body is anything but disgusting!


Hang on, maybe she thought that the scarf was disgusting or we are for being normal sexual beings and drooling over a gorgeous man.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Sorry if you were offended, Bloomers.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou,thankyou,thankyou.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

*Grin* cute ad.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

YEAH!! winter knitting lol :-D


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll look at hunks selling yarn/ anything any time.


----------



## jan26 (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree with that and there is nothing wrong with that in my honest opinion!!!!!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Hay got to get your kicks from somewhere right?


----------



## jan26 (Mar 23, 2013)

Right, we aren't dead yet!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Just wonder if he rents himself out....imagine all the sales if he modeled our finished products for us!!!!


----------

